# Sage Barista Express



## DavidArnold (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi, I am very new to the coffee game and am looking at purchasing my first real coffee machine. I have been looking around and within my price range at this time I can get the Sage Barista Express for £349. This is about the most I want to spend and watching some you tube videos and looking at reviews it seems to be quite a popular choice. I was wondering what people's thoughts on here were. Does anybody have one? Would anybody recommend looking at a different machine? Any advice at all would be greatly appreciated. 
many thanks

David


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

It's limitation is the grinder. Do you want brand new or do you mind second hand? What footprint is your setup allowed to take in the kitchen? Are you prepared to be annoyed at the scarcity of 54mm portafilter appliances (tampers, baskets, portafilters, levellers)?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi David and welcome to the forum

You might want to search for the Sage sub forum where suspect you will find a lot of your answers

Hope of help

John


----------



## DavidArnold (Dec 17, 2019)

Thank you both, I have subsequently just found the sub page you mentioned and will take a look. I am looking to buy new. I'm in a very fortunate position where space is not a problem in my kitchen and have multiple places it could go without effecting other appliances or worktop. I just really wonder whether it is of a quality that I can be satisfied that it is value for money


----------



## Uriel4953 (Dec 1, 2019)

Most people i think would recommend that you get a setup with a grinder and Machine separate. If you don't like the grinder or Machine you are sort of stuck. I personally went for a Sage Duo temp pro. It would leave enough in your budget for a second hand grinder. Alot of people here would recommend a second hand Gaggia Classic. They are bullet proof and all parts are easily available should it ever need repairs. They go for between £100-200 pounds generally and again would leave money for a second hand grinder.


----------

